# "There was an error retrieving your vehicles"



## Salty (Apr 21, 2015)

I got my welcome to Uber text yesterday, logged in, status is active, all paperwork is good and current.
I have 2 red alerts in my vehicle tab and a 2nd vehicle listed as "Uber Test 0" that needs 2 documents uploaded???


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Test O?

Are they getting ready to test launch Uber Sex in your area? What happens if you don't deliver the O? Do they rate you a 1 or 2 or do they contact CSR and ask for a refund?
To much pressure for me!!


----------



## Salty (Apr 21, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Uber Test O?
> 
> Are they getting ready to test launch Uber Sex in your area? What happens if you don't deliver the O? Do they rate you a 1 or 2 or do they contact CSR and ask for a refund?
> To much pressure for me!!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I would just worry about your main vehicle. Are the red flags missing documents or items completed but waiting to be reviewed by Uber? Usually takes an extra day or two to green light everything.


----------

